# Shave Biopsy



## msingh23 (Apr 14, 2017)

HI need your assistance... 
Shave Biopsy, each lesion coded separately? So if they are same atomically site each still coded separately such as  
Right Dorsal forearm  0.6x0.5x0.1  = 1.2 cm == 11302
Left   Dorsal forearm  1.2x0.7x0.1  = 2.0 cm == 11302 59

Left Nose Tip 0.2x0.1x0.1 cm = 0.4 cm == 11310
Left Nose Tip 0.3x0.1x0.1 cm = 0.5 cm 11310 59
  Thank you.. appreciated 
msingh


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 14, 2017)

Were these shave removals or biopsies.  A removal of a lesion and a biopsy are two different things.
the biopsy would be coded as 
11100
11101 X 3
If these were removal of the entire lesion by shave techniques gen the codes you chose are correct.


----------



## msingh23 (Apr 14, 2017)

Thank you for your respond.
 Path report indicates "Shave Biopsy" 
Clinic note " Biopsy performed using 15" blade ...
 so that's  why I lean towards codes selected.
Thanks you


----------



## ellzeycoding (Apr 14, 2017)

Yes, these are *biopsies *via shave technique.  I biopsy is when a portion or sample has been taken.  Shave removal is when the *lesion *has been removed.  Shave removal is not a full-thickness excision (i.e., down to the fat).

There is a difference.

Based on the note you privded, Mitchellde is correct code these as 11100, 11101x3.


----------



## msingh23 (Apr 14, 2017)

Thank you, appreciated.


----------

